# Which Cycle Rack ?



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi all. Could anybody guess which cycle rack fits my Hymer 534 ? Approx dimensions ;- 60cm horizontal distance between the two top brackets, 97cm vertical distance from upper to lower.
Thanks in anticipation

Mike


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Goto the Fiamma website where you an browse their catalogue. mat be one specifically made for your 'van.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, on my way !
Mike


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Just had a look and none look right with the exception of one which, unlike the van, is a new addition to the range. none of them seem to incorporate that lower central bracket
Mike


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Have you looked at Omnistor racks. If it is an imported vehicle many european racks are omnistor - I believe these are manufactured in Belgium. Just a thought


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

the dimensions you mention and the fact that its a Hymer tally up with the Fiamma Hymer Cycle rack but not sure about that central bracket


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

HI,
Fairly certain its this type of Omnistor have a look here. http://www.omnistor.co.uk/docGallery/21.PDF

Cheers,
PhilJ


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the input so far. Had a look at the Omnistor pdf file and agree with you Phil that it looks very similar. The diagram refers to an L bar where mine is a U shape, but possibly it is a different model. Off to find their website, thanks all 

Mike


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Think I have found it ! Turned out to be a Fiamma after all. The center lower bracket looks just right. See below
Thanks again for the input
Mike

http://www.towsure.com/product/2335-Fiamma_Carry-Bike_Caravan


----------

